# Cynotilapia Afra "RED TOP"



## nixanbal (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey guys!

I need some info about this species and hope you can help me! 
Is there something like this at all?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

"Red Top" isn't a Trade Name for _Cy. afra_ that I'm familiar with.

It could be a name given by an LFS or their supplier.

Have a look at the Nkhata Bay and Nkhungu Reef and Cobwe (Cobue) variants of _Cynotilapia afra_. They could easily get the name "Red Top".


----------



## nixanbal (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh, I hate this 

Joea, I`ve found this on internet









They say it`s red top - I guess there`s nothing like this, but may be they call some other afra variant like this.

And what about the C. Afra Likoma - I`ve seen some of these today, but I`m not sure if it`s pure species or if it`s Likoma at all. So I want to ask you all guys to show me some pics of these fish at size about 1-2"!

Thank you


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

The inherent problem with trade names... they very accurately describe a dozen or more fish.

Yours could be any number of variants with a yellow/orange dorsal and/or blaze.

Unless you can get an accurate collection point from the seller, or post a picture here, I'm afraid you may not know exactly what fish it is.


----------



## pilotscove (Jan 6, 2002)

Here a couple that go by red top
Afra hai reef








afra chimate








and here's a pic of afra white top likoma


----------



## nixanbal (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh, no! Fortunatly I didn`t buy anything today  Just wondering who named this fish : /

I have already some kind of Afra.. Should be Hai Reef, but with a blue fin, so they call it Hai reef Blue!? I love it, but...

EDIT: Hey, 10x pilotscove! Mine are the same like the last one - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/ ... ikoma1.jpg 
Do you have some photo of his lady?


----------



## pilotscove (Jan 6, 2002)

nixanbal said:


> Oh, no! Fortunatly I didn`t buy anything today  Just wondering who named this fish : /
> 
> I have already some kind of Afra.. Should be Hai Reef, but with a blue fin, so they call it Hai reef Blue!? I love it, but...
> 
> ...


no female pics!!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

nixanbal, that could be one of the Mbambas that is just classified as Cynotilapia sp., not afra.

Possibly the Chitende Island variant???

I hate the "red top" stuff! :x

Kim


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Red Tops, like everyone has said, can be any number of Cynotilapia species. I really wish places would stop using it - the fish are beautiful but you really can't figure out which location they came from - or if someone mixed two locations, both labeled as Red Tops. :?

Like PilotsCove posted - I'm most familiar with seeing 'Red Top Chimate' on lists - but I haven't looked at any lists lately.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I see http://thedenvercichlidarium.com has red top Mara's and red top Londo's too...

The red tops are taking over...... 

:lol:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think we see the "red top" label alot of times because the LFS doesn't _know_ where they came from.

I won't buy those for breeding, because I'm never certain that the supplier knew what they were doing.

Kim


----------



## nixanbal (Dec 27, 2005)

Me too, Kim  And I love afras so much, but all species here are named this way - red top, *** yellow, *** blue.... :x

There`s just the Likoma named right, but I can`t be sure if it`s this species anymore


----------



## maxwell1295 (Feb 18, 2006)

There's also a C. afra (Puulu) red top variant...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

There is a race of Afra sold as "Red Top Dwarf" ... might be "Hai Reef" I think. They are not really red but vary from yellowish to orange-reddish, but are still nice fish


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Adult male WC C. afra Likoma










F1 male @ about 2" and just starting to show breeding activity









The most significant indicator IMHO and what separates this locale varient from many other afras with yellow dorsals is the pigmentation of the females










Red Top--Jumbo--Dwarf--White Top etc........etc.... are just trade names invented by sellers to give some kinda discription of the varient---has been done for years (way back before the internet and digital pictures---now that we have all these options, I'm not sure why this habit persists?) I'm 100% down with everyone--if you're not pretty positive you've got good info and correct females etc....keep the fish if you want, just don't disperse fry.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Nick - you've been holding out on Cyno. pictures! lol


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd love to add some to your great site--I got really busy going full bore on my fishroom and failed to write my password/username stuff down when I registered  would you mind PM'img me with that stuff?


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids (Aug 5, 2003)

this is how your original photo that was posted is listed on a wholesale list from one of the largest importers in the USA. Wild Cynotilapia Afra Red Top Jumbo Likoma

this is why you see it being used as a trade name.


----------

